# 12" Craftsman Taper Attachment



## MHW (Dec 13, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if Craftsman made a Taper Attachment for a 12" lathe 101.28990 and if they did where might i find some pics and part #s


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm not familiar with your model number for the specific 12" you have.  But Sears did offer taper attachments for their 12" lathes.  Here's a catalog showing the lathe and the taper attachments.  You might try posting your question in the ATLAS forum, might get a better response there.

Bruce


----------



## MHW (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you for the info.  I have been searching hi and low for a book like that for reference information  I will post also to Atlas.  Here is pic of Ser plate and machine.  I beleve these were the last model made.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 13, 2020)

There is/was a taper attachment for the 12". Here's some photo's my 12", the data plate, and the taper attachment.


----------



## MHW (Dec 13, 2020)

hank you for the pics.  my daughter is in Anchorage.  Does the attachment have a part #?


----------



## MHW (Dec 13, 2020)

my understanding is that these were the best and last that Atlas made for craftsman


----------



## akjeff (Dec 13, 2020)

YW. I'm about 45 minutes north of Anchorage. The only part numbers I see, are in the castings. They're different numbers, so I assume they are the individual casting part number, and not that of the taper attachment assembly. The Taper Attachment p/n is 6822.


----------



## Grinderman (Dec 13, 2020)

My machine shop makes a new one also.









						NEW ATLAS CRAFTSMAN 9-12 INCH LATHE COMPLETE TAPER ATTACHMENT WITH INSTRUCTIONS
					

MyMachineShop.Net offers machinist tools and tooling with a specialty in Atlas Craftsman Lathes ans Milling Machines. Starrett, Mitutoyo and other fine tools. Atlas lathe parts and Accessories especially for the Home Shop Machinist and industry. Many parts not listed from my large inventory...



					www.mymachineshop.net


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 13, 2020)

The Sears 101.28990 is the same except for badges and plates or decals as the Atlas 3996.  All of the taper attachments that Atlas made would fit all of the 10" Atlas and 12" Craftsman that they also made.  The only significant difference between the 10" and the 12" in any given year were the swing, headstock casting, tailstock casting, and compound swivel.  Some years the bed legs were different because of some strange ideas of someone in Sears but from 1957 on, either the guy had retired or he had finally given in and they were all the same except for Model Numbers and badges..

The Atlas Taper Attachment model numbers are:

700 (sometimes referred to as the Toolroom ...)
762
6822

For some strange reason, I have never come across the Sears model numbers.

The mid and the late Taper Attachments are interchangeable except for a couple of brass parts added to the final version, and will all fit either badge machine.  You will find drawings and instructions including parts lists of the mid and late Atlas numbered ones in Downloads.  The very first one (which almost never turns up anyway) we only have the instructions for.  Last time that I checked, Clausing still had the added parts on hand if you manage to acquire the earlier one and want to upgrade it.  The earliest version that Atlas made was called the Toolroom Taper Attachment.  The others dropped "Toolroom" from the name.

FWIW, access to Downloads requires Donor status, any level.


----------



## MHW (Dec 14, 2020)

can you give me the numbers from the cast pieces id=f there is any?


----------



## jcp (Dec 14, 2020)

Grinderman said:


> My machine shop makes a new one also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's certainly a reasonable price.....


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 14, 2020)

As you are already a donor, you can go to Downloads and to the appropriate PDF file and pick out the part/casting numbers that you need.  Note that if you intend to look for almost anything Atlas on eBay, most sellers are clueless as to what they are selling.  And almost invariably pick the wrong number to call something.  Before you go to Downloads, I suggest that you read the instructions for using it which you will find in the Sticky area at the top of this (Atlas, Craftsman,...) Forum.  Note that most of the parts drawings in Downloads are factory originals but  the ones for the taper attachment were reverse engineered, because Clausing at least at the time still had some on the shelf.  However, the files on the 760 and 6822 themselves are factory scans.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 15, 2020)

MHW said:


> can you give me the numbers from the cast pieces id=f there is any?


041-114 and 041-115


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 15, 2020)

The 041 numbers are for the later No. 6822.  10-761 and 10-762 are the equivalent parts for the No, 760.  The difference is that the 6822 fits the later 1/2" bed and the 760 the 3/8" bed.  None of the reverse engineered drawings include the two clamps.  All that we appear to have are the isometric assembly drawings.  And you can't tell from those what the difference is.  The 760 parts list, which dates from the 40's or maybe even earlier, does not list the commercial nuts, bolts or screws.  With the mounting brackets (either number), you will also need two 10-770 clamp plates and some bolts, nuts and screws.  Size and length are shown on the 6822 instruction sheet.  But not on the 760 one as back then, commercial parts were not usually listed for anything.

In any case, the instruction sheets for both versions are in Downloads.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 15, 2020)

Good point. I should have noted that my taper attachment is for a lathe with 1/2 ways.


----------



## MHW (Dec 15, 2020)

I will need to go look at the bed and see if it is 3/8 or 1/2"  would the 760 work on the 1/2" bed?


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 16, 2020)

I think that the 760 would fit the late 1/2" bed but I don't have one to try.  Either you would need longer bolts and screws and/or a couple of 1/8" spacer plates or you would need to mill 1/8" off of the two cast brackets.  But all of the parts are the same except for the brackets and the lack of the two brass slides, which you can get from Clausing.  Or live without.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 16, 2020)

And the change in model number could have been just a marketing ploy.


----------

